# Shift knob wear?



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Anyone ever have the leather on the shift knob start to wear away? I only have 4400 miles on my car. Is this a warranty item btw?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*No have not experienced that, and yes its covered.*


----------



## squrtdog50 (Jan 22, 2005)

I have 18,000 miles and mine is wearing too!


----------

